# Can you straighten a bent lip or barrel on a three piece wheel?



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Good afternoon guys,

I have a HRE three piece wheel that has a bent lip and barrel. I know that on aluminum wheels (three piece wheels especially) they are heat treated for strength. Is that to say it would be impossible or dangerous to straighten them, because they would lose their strength from being straightened?

If anyone has experience on this, please feel free to post in the thread. I know one piece wheels can be fixed in a lot of cases, but I am curious about multipiece wheels.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

You can, but it is very difficult to do it correctly. Generally, the best bet would be to get a new lip and barrel.


----------

